# General > Events, field trips and gatherings >  Buying fish and shrimps in Bali

## tetrafreak

I am going there next month on holiday. Mostly around Kuta and dDenspasar. Are there any interesting LFS I can visit? 

Beats shopping for clothes and stuff  :Smile:

----------


## eddy planer

Not so much, just mainly local breed faunas- fishes/amphibians at Denspasar wet market. However, there are few exotic pet shops in Denpasar selling wild beyond your imagination!

----------


## tetrafreak

tsk tsk, i have a feeling the really interesting stuffs are probably illegal too  :Smile:

----------


## joshthebest

is it possible to bring back w/o permit ? =/ just wondering

----------


## Urban Aquaria

For general reference, here is the info from Agri-food & Veterinary Authority of Singapore (AVA) website (as of 25 June 2015):

--

*Personal Allowance for Ornamental Fish*

If you are bringing or taking ornamental fish into or out of Singapore as pets, you do not need to obtain the Licence to Import or Export Ornamental Fish, as long as you keep within the personal allowance stated in the sections 'Bringing in Ornamental Fish' and 'Taking Ornamental Fish Abroad' below.
Please note that this only applies to *traveller’s baggage* and not to items shipped by cargo.


*Bringing in Ornamental Fish*

 You may bring in ornamental fish from *any country* as long as the required conditions are met. If you intend to bring in ornamental fish in quantities exceeding the stated personal allowances or via cargo, you will require an ornamental fish import permit via TradeNet.
While you do not require an import permit from TradeNet if you keep within the personal allowance, you might still be required to apply for an import permit from AVA.
Ornamental fish brought in by travellers generally fall into 2 categories:

Species which do not require an import permit from AVASpecies which require an import permit from AVA 
*Species which do not require an import permit from AVA*

The import of the following species does not require an import permit from AVA. 
Please note that if you are bringing in species listed by the Convention on International Trade in Endangered Species of Wild Fauna and Flora (CITES), you are required to apply for CITES permits before import.
CITES-listed ornamental fish species include Asian arowanas (Dragonfish), seahorses and giant clams. For the list of CITES-listed species, refer to the CITES Appendices.
*CITES-listed Species*

Type of ornamental fish
Personal allowance (Maximum amount allowed without a licence from AVA)

Asian arowana (Dragonfish)
*1 fish* in *no more than 3 litres* of packing water per person per tripSubject to a maximum of 2 pieces in no more than 6 litres of water per car (2 or more persons must be present in the car) 

 Hard/CITES corals/Calcareous algae rocks
*5 pieces* per person per tripSubject to a maximum of 10 pieces per car (2 or more persons must be present in the car) 

 Seahorse
*5 pieces* per person per tripSubject to a maximum of 10 pieces per car (2 or more persons must be present in the car) 

 Giant clams
 *5 pieces* per person per tripSubject to a maximum of 10 pieces per car (2 or more persons must be present in the car) 



*Apply for CITES permits*
Apply for the required CITES permits by following the steps listed below:
STEP
DESCRIPTION

*STEP 1:*
Obtain a CITES export/re-export permit from the competent authority of your country of export.

*STEP 2:*
Obtain a CITES import permit from AVA by applying online via the AVA e-Licensing website.

Please note that you will need to locate the specific CITES permit application service and log in to the e-Licensing website.

*STEP 3:*
 Pay a fee of S$12 per permit per species. The permits are subject to a *minimum* total fee of *S$60*.



For more information on bringing in Asian arowana (Dragonfish), you can also refer to our Factsheet on Bringing Dragonfish into Singapore.
*Non-CITES listed species*

Type of ornamental fish
Personal allowance (Maximum amount allowed without a licence from AVA)

Fish (excludes kois and carps)
*30 pieces* packed in *no more than 3 litres* of water per person per tripSubject to a maximum of 60 pieces in no more than 6 litres of water per car (2 or more persons must be present in the car) 

 Marine invertebrates (Non-swimming, e.g. soft corals, starfish, sea cucumbers, etc.)
*5 pieces* of *not more than 5 kg* in total weight per person per tripSubject to a maximum of 10 pieces of not more than 10 kg in total weight per car (2 or more persons must be present in the car) 



Combinations of the above (both CITES and non-CITES) may be imported by travellers but the total quantity must not exceed 5 kg and the quantity of each item must be within the respective stated limit.
*Species which require an import permit from AVA*

The import of the species listed below requires an import permit from AVA.
*Non-CITES listed species*

Type of ornamental fish
Personal allowance (Maximum amount allowed without a licence from AVA)

Kois/carps (Cyprinus carpio)
*30 pieces* packed in *no more than 3 litres* of water per person per tripSubject to a maximum of 60 pieces in no more than 6 litres of water per car (2 or more persons must be present in the car) 



*Apply for import permit from AVA*
Apply for an import permit from AVA before you bring your ornamental fish into Singapore. You are required to pay a permit fee of S$3.50 per consignment. 
*Notes for travellers*

These guidelines apply to species allowed for import under Singapore laws. If you are not sure if the species you intend to bring in is allowed or requires CITES permits, do clarify with AVA before import. When in doubt, please declare your items to the ICA officers. 
Contact the Ornamental Fish general office at *(65) 6751 9804* for more information on applying for an import permit from AVA and bringing ornamental fish into Singapore.

--

Source: http://www.ava.gov.sg/explore-by-sec...orting/animals

----------


## tetrakid

Any chance of finding or bringing back some live juicy Daphnia from Bali?

----------


## Ke77eth

can you actually bring them back? Do you need any permit or something ?

----------


## tetrakid

> can you actually bring them back? Do you need any permit or something ?


Need to refer to AVA regulations.

----------

